# Thats a big 'un Mr!



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you had this one before........? If so apologies.

http://www.vincelewis.net/bigengine.html

geoff


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice one Erimus. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Cheers Geoff

regards

Malky


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day erimus,2.april.2013.20:49.re:biggest engine.it is a great clip,its hard to believe they could make such a massive engine.yet alone fit into a ship.or build a ship around it.i note the emma Maersk is shown in the clip-she has been in trouble lately?great thread.have a good one,ben27


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Engineering at it's best......brilliant!


----------



## wharferat (May 15, 2008)

Not bad, but he does get a little confused when showing the piston parts, those illustrated are the upper parts, i.e. crowns, not the lower parts. The 12RT-Flex96C illustrated is the DU publicity pic of the first such engine, that was fitted into the P&O Nedlloyd Mondriaan, now Maersk Sana.
It's ironic that engines of the size & power in the article came into use shortlybefore the owners/operators of such large ships found the need to drastically cut costs & resorted to slow steaming, down to as low as 10% of max power.


----------

